# Classical music fans: BBC Sounds - The Listening Service



## Globalti (19 Oct 2020)

During my many sleepless nights I've been passing the time listening to BBC Sounds. There are lots of excellent podcasts and my latest discovery is The Listening Service, which is a fascinating technical exploration of classical music and what makes it tick. I would strongly recommend it for anybody who enjoys classical music as it will improve your appreciation.


----------



## cougie uk (19 Oct 2020)

BBC Sounds is worth the licence fee alone. It was a bit rough when it came out but it's great now. 

Great comedy and drama options too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> During my many sleepless nights I've been passing the time listening to BBC Sounds. There are lots of excellent podcasts and my latest discovery is The Listening Service, which is a fascinating technical exploration of classical music and what makes it tick. I would strongly recommend it for anybody who enjoys classical music as it will improve your appreciation.


I'll give it a try. I tend to listen to Radio 4/World Service during the night but Radio 3 is better for sleep (if all the opera people are already asleep - being woken up to overblown vibratos is an aversion of mine that chills me like nightmares).


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Oct 2020)

Currently listening to today’s episode on the use of vocal vibrato. Really interesting


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Oct 2020)

Ooo like the sound of that....


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Oct 2020)

BBC Sounds is good, but I do find it drops out a lot. Does anyone else have this problem? It could just be my internet connection but I not too tech savvy.


----------



## cougie uk (26 Oct 2020)

I find the app really stable. Less so when I get my Alexas to play radio. 

If you're not listening live you can download a lot of the programs. I do this a lot and go walking the dog in the woods and need not worry about signal.


----------

